
How to use Chrome Developer Tools to beat a prize game - grey_shirts
https://medium.com/@amyngyn/look-what-you-made-me-do-chrome-b85eb2a90540
======
stevefan1999
Actually, we could use the Sybil attack to exploit such reputation-based
system.

